# I think I'm getting better at this....



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos, they look great!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful!!!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oooh la la!! Very nice! I may have to get you to work on Ellie! I have still not gotten good with her tail.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, especially the ears!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good, very nice photos.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

_Very_ nice. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

*Teeth cleaning*

deleted.....


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Good Job*

Good job Kate. My Bentley needs some of that tlc too. Wonder what the shipping charges would be to there?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

@Barb - thank you! Bertie's ears are so difficult to do right. I had to learn how to use stripping knives and take a lesson or two from his breeder as far as figuring out what to leave (and what can be blow dried straight/smooth) and what to remove. 

**** One thing I've found I'm adamant about now - and I didn't used to be. I trim nails every week. That's the only way to stay on top as far as keeping those fangled nails short. Once they get too long, then you have to trim every 2-3 days to get them short again. And that's a pain. 

@Gwen - I didn't see your comment before you edited it? If you were asking about whether I do teeth cleanings too? NO. I don't believe in teeth cleanings for dogs. The dogs get gross things like raw bones (I can't believe I was talked into that by Laura) every once in a while, and we brush their teeth. Day of show, I will go over Bertie's teeth with a wash cloth.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

You are doing a great job! Those darn ears look wonderful! Wish you were closer, I'd like a lesson


----------

